# Laptop for €300



## shaking (19 Aug 2013)

As the title says is it possible to get a laptop for this kind of money or would it be a piece of junk?


----------



## helllohello (19 Aug 2013)

http://www.harveynorman.ie/computing/laptops/
harvey normans €289 - cant comment on the quality


----------



## Delboy (19 Aug 2013)

shaking said:


> As the title says is it possible to get a laptop for this kind of money or would it be a piece of junk?



Boards.ie have good topics on thus laptop deals in the bargains sections. The IT experts there usually rip the specs apart fairly quickly


----------



## Jim2007 (19 Aug 2013)

Well as someone else has pointed out, probably yes.  But the big question is will it be able to do what you want it to do???  What kind of task to you need to perform on it and what applications are you intending to work with?


----------



## shaking (19 Aug 2013)

Thanks will check out boards. It's for college work so would be using Microsoft office and the internet


----------



## macdo (19 Aug 2013)

You can get Office Professional Plus 2013 for €69.95 from Software4students or cheaper if you have just graduated.


----------



## Lightning (19 Aug 2013)

shaking said:


> As the title says is it possible to get a laptop for this kind of money or would it be a piece of junk?



Acer Chromebook for 199 GBP here. 

Chromebooks are the best selling cheap laptop these days. 

All documents are saved in the cloud and you need to use Google Docs for spreadsheets etc


----------



## Jim2007 (19 Aug 2013)

shaking said:


> Thanks will check out boards. It's for college work so would be using Microsoft office and the internet



OK and what about any graphics tools - they tend to be the ones that eat memory....

At the moment I'd say you should be at least thinking about 4GB to have comfort working with it in any case.


----------



## michaelm (20 Aug 2013)

shaking said:


> Thanks will check out boards. It's for college work so would be using Microsoft office and the internet


LibreOffice is a decent free alternative to MS Office which can open and save in the MS Office file formats.





CiaranT said:


> Acer Chromebook for 199 GBP here.  Chromebooks are the best selling cheap laptop these days. All documents are saved in the cloud and you need to use Google Docs for spreadsheets etc


I'm tempted by this myself as it has a large hard disk drive (for a Chromebook anyway) . . but I'd replace Chrome OS with Ubuntu.


----------



## TarfHead (20 Aug 2013)

CiaranT said:


> Acer Chromebook for 199 GBP here.
> 
> Chromebooks are the best selling cheap laptop these days.
> 
> All documents are saved in the cloud and you need to use Google Docs for spreadsheets etc


 
Interesting. I assume you need ubiquitous connectivity for this, or are files saved to the drive when offline and synchronised when online ? And would the Google Docs 'software' be available offline ?

It's a small screen, but I guess you're getting what you pay for.


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Aug 2013)

Not mad on being so dependant on Google, but its a neat idea. 

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-3121_7...ook-can-you-use-it-to-actually-get-work-done/

[broken link removed]


----------



## Lightning (20 Aug 2013)

TarfHead said:


> Interesting. I assume you need ubiquitous connectivity for this, or are files saved to the drive when offline and synchronised when online ?



You can save files locally.



TarfHead said:


> And would the Google Docs 'software' be available offline ?



To the best of my knowledge, no. 



TarfHead said:


> It's a small screen, but I guess you're getting what you pay for.



The Samsung version has a bigger screen.


----------



## huskerdu (20 Aug 2013)

Have you considered a reconditioned laptop from Oxfam. 

http://www.oxfamireland.org/computers/shop

I bought one recently. Obviously, I dont know what its lifespan will be, but the
quality of laptop and spec I got for €290 is a bargain.


----------



## shaking (20 Aug 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. It's a present for someone, we've 300 to spend but think maybe a laptop isn't the way to go.


----------

